
Ask HN: Do you use cloud.docker.com in production? - jimaek
Is anyone using cloud.docker.com in production? I never see any mentions of it anywhere. It seems to me easier to use than Kubernetes but I&#x27;ve never seen anyone discussing cloud.docker anywhere.<p>Is anyone actually using it? If not what do you suggest as an easy to use alternative?
======
tracker1
I've been pushing for it, but have been meeting resistance. IMHO it seems like
a really nice option.

